# Eine neue Rätselrunde...



## vault-tec (28. April 2006)

Kraft der mir durch Admin verliehenen Rechte eröffne ich hiermit eine neue Rätselrunde. 


*Rätsel 1.1:*
_Silvia ist genau 25 Jahre jünger als ihre Mutter.
In 7 Jahren wird die Mutter 5 mal so alt sein wie Silvia.
>>>>Wo befindet sich Silvias Vater?_


*Rätsel 1.2:*
_Vor langer Zeit herrschte ein König, der stets alle Gefangenen hinrichten ließ. Um deren Schuld zu beweisen, hatte er eine kleine Schatulle mit einem weißen Elfenbein-Kügelchen und einem schwarzen Ebenholz-Kügelchen. Jeder Gefangene durfte eines der beiden Kügelchen aus der Schatulle ziehen. War's das schwarze, so galt er als schuldig und wurde hingerichtet. Zog er dagegen das weiße, so kam er frei. Merkwürdigerweise gelang es aber nie jemandem, das weiße Kügelchen zu ziehen, und im ganzen Land flüsterte man sich bald zu: "Unser König, der Fiesling, hat zwei schwarze Kügelchen in seinem Kästchen." Doch niemald traute sich das laut zu sagen, und so zogen weiterhin alle Gefangenen das schwarze Kügelchen und wurden hingerichtet, bis eines Tages ein Gefangener die rettende Idee hatte.
>>>>Wie konnte er sein Leben retten?_
Hinweis: Er hatte keine Möglichkeit, ein Kügelchen zu färben oder zu vertauschen. Er konnte auch nicht beide ziehen, und hätte er gar keines gezogen, wäre er ebenfalls hingerichtet worden.


*Rätsel 1.3:*
_Welches Schimpfwort ergibt sich, wenn sich ein Uhu im Sand versteckt?_


*Rätsel 1.4:*
_In einem Dschungel-Camp waren die Teilnehmer eine Woche lang auf sich alleine gestellt. Sie hatten reichlich Vorräte dabei, nur an eines hatten sie nicht gedacht: Nach fünf Tagen war der Docht in ihrer Petroleumlampe so weit verbraucht, dass er sich nicht mehr ins Petroleum eintauchen ließ. Sie hatten auch kein Petroleum mehr zum Nachfüllen. Zwar war in der Lampe noch genügend Petroleum drin, aber der Docht reichte nicht mehr so weit nach unten. 
>>>>Was taten die Camper, damit ihre Lampe weiterhin brannte?_

Na, wer kann mir die Lösungen verraten?

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2006)

Zu 1: Sylvias Vater ist grad mit Sylvias Mutter im Bett und versucht Sylvia zu zeugen.


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2006)

Hai,

zu 1. Schwein ! ;-) 

@Dennis : Er versucht nicht nur. Sonst klappt das mit dem Rätsel nicht.

2 Find ich doof. (Die Lösung.)

4 ist eigentlich simpel, aber ich wäre nicht daraufgekommen.


*Für die Lösungen bitte Spoiler verwenden*
(oder wie heisst das Ding noch mal genau ?)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Suchfunktion (28. April 2006)

Antwort 1:


Spoiler



Wie Dennis vortrefflich aeusserte: Poppen 


Antwort 2:


Spoiler



Er sagt dem Koenig "Ich ziehe die Schwarze raus und lasse die weisse drinne." oder aber:
Kugel rausnehmen und verschwinden lassen und dann behaupten, dass es die weisse war. Wenn nun die 2. (schwarze) Kugel rausgezogen wird, scheint es ja die weisse gewesen zu sein, die er zuerst entnahm, auch wenn es sich dabei um eine zweite schwarze handelte 


Antwort 3:


Spoiler



Dennis.. aeh.. sorry, ich meine: saUHUnd 


Antwort 4:


Spoiler



Petroleum = Oel. Oel schwimmt auf was? Genau, Wasser! Also wasser dazu gekippt und fertig ist. der Docht reicht wieder ins Oel, da das oel vom Wasser 'angehoben' wird. 




Zuuu leicht 
(Siehe Signatur!)


----------



## vault-tec (28. April 2006)

Hey, nicht alle auf einmal. 

*Hier mal die Auflösung(en):* (wobei ja alle Lösungen erraten/gewusst wurden)

Vater ist bei Mutter im Bett, und es dauert noch 9 Monate, bis Silvias Geburt. Also eine Lösung aus dem Bereich "Arterhaltung", wie Dennis so schön festgestellt hat. ;-]


Er nimmt eine Kugel und schluckt sie herunter (lässt sie also verschwinden) und zeigt dann auf die übriggeblieben schwarze Kugel und alle müssen annehmen, dass er die weisse Kugel hatte. Wie das einen offensichtlich autokratischen Herrscher von seinem Hinrichtungs-Hobby abhalten sollte, ist allerdings in meinen Augen fraglich, den wieso sollte der sich auf einmal dann an seine eigenen Regeln halten... 


"Sauhund", wie suchfunktion so schön geschrieben hat.


Genau, suchfunktion. Sie füllen einfach die Lampe mit Wasser auf; da Petroleum(="Stein"-Öl) auf Wasser schwimmt, reicht auch der kurze Docht bis ins Petroleum.

Ok, alles bereit für die zweite Runde? Ich hoffe mal, ihr knobelt daran etwas länger...

*Rätsel 2.1:*
_Ein Mann sagt zu einem anderen:
Ich werde dir gleich eine Frage stellen, die du ganz einfach mit "ja" oder "nein" beantworten kannst. Es wird auch keine schwierige Frage sein, denn du wirst die richtige Antwort kennen. Trotzdem wird es dir nicht möglich sein, mir die richtige Antwort zu sagen. Jeder andere könnte mir vielleicht die richtige Antwort sagen, du aber nicht. Dennoch bist du der einzige Mensch auf der Welt, der die richtige Antwort kennt.
>>>>Welche Frage wird er ihm stellen?_


*Rätsel 2.2:*
_Sie machen bei einem Marathonlauf mit und überholen kurz vor dem Ziel den Zweiten.
>>>>Wievielter sind Sie dann?_


*Rätsel 2.3:*
_Es hat keine Farbe, trotzdem kann man es sehen. Es wiegt nichts, aber jeder Gegenstand wird damit leichter. 
>>>>Was ist das?_


*Rätsel 2.4:*
_>>>>Wie oft konnte Noah angeln?_

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Für die die es interessiert, hier mal der Lösungsweg zu Rätsel 1.1:

```
Wir verwenden die Variablen S und M für Silvia und Mutter:

S = Silvia
M = Mutter

Siliva ist genau 25 Jahre jünger als ihre Mutter.
Das bedeutet:

S+25 = M

In 7 Jahren wird die Mutter 5 mal so alt sein wie Silvia.
Das bedeutet:

M+7 = (S+7) * 5

Wir habe also folgende beide Formeln:

S+25 = M 
M+7 = (S+7) * 5

Nun ersetzen wir in der zweiten Formel die Variable M
durch S+25 (denn laut der ersten Formel ist ja beides
das selbe). So erhalten wir eine Formel mit nur noch
einer Variablen:

S+25+7 = (S+7) * 5

Die 25 und die 7 kann man gleich zusammenzählen:

S+32 = (S+7) * 5

Nun lösen wir die Klammer auf, indem wir die beiden
Summanden (S und 7) jeweils mit der 5 malnehmen:

S+32 = S*5 + 7*5

Nun kann man die 7*5 gleich ausrechnen:

S+32 = S*5 + 35

Dann ziehen wir von beiden Seiten der Gleichung 32 ab:

S = S*5 + 3

Dann auf beiden Seiten der Gleichung S abziehen:

0 = S*4 + 3

Und jetzt noch die 3 auf die andere Seite bringen
(dazu auf beiden Seiten minus 3):

-3 = S*4

Und durch 4 teilen:

-3/4 = S

Silvia ist also minus 3/4 Jahre alt. Ein 3/4 Jahr sind genau
9 Monate. Silvia wird somit in 9 Monaten erst geboren.

Die Mutter ist übrigens 24 Jahre und 3 Monate alt. Sie wird
an dem Tag 25, an dem Silvia zur Welt kommen wird.
```


----------



## Maik (28. April 2006)

Lösung zu 2.2: Zweiter


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2006)

Zu 2.2:


Spoiler



2.


Zu 2.4:


Spoiler



Hier kann man nun mehrere Antworten geben, die theoretisch alle ihre Richtigkeit haben:

2 mal: Einmal das Fischmaennchen und einmal das Weibchen.
Ist jedoch unsinnig da er sicher nicht nur irgendein Fischmaennchen und irgendein Fischweibchen mitgenommen haben duerfte, weshalb diese Antwort eigentlich flachfallen duerfte. Ein Hammerhaimaennchen mit einem Goldfischweibchen duerfte nicht zum gewuenschten Erfolg fuehren.
2*x mal: Die Frage ist nur: Was ist x? x ist die Anzahl der zu Noahs Zeit lebenden Fischarten. Da diese natuerlich vollkommen unbekannt ist faellt diese Antwort im Grunde auch flach.
So oft er wollte: Eine Sintflut duerfte Fische wohl recht wenig beeindrucken. Das ist ja fuer die lediglich eine Wohnraumvergroesserung. Aber auch diese Antwort ist sicher nicht die gesuchte.
Garnicht: Und zwar weil er entweder keine Zeit oder seine Angel vergessen hatte.
Diese Antwort ist auch ziemlich weit hergeholt und dementsprechend Kaese sein.
Nochmal
2 mal: Denn immerhin hat er nur 2 Wuermer mitgenommen. Aber auch diese Antwort kann als falsch gelten da es noch mehr gibt womit man angeln kann, Maden, andere Fische, Brot, ...
Alles in allem tendiere ich zur letzten Antwort.



@Niko: Bei der Sylvia-Aktion hab ich nicht Sylvias Alter sondern das ihrer Mutter ausgerechnet.


----------



## vault-tec (28. April 2006)

_*Mal ein paar Loorbeeren verteilen:*_


*Lösung zu 2.2:*
Richtig, michaelsinterface und Dennis. Wobei sicher jeder am Anfang erst mal denkt denkt, man sei Erster... Ist wie mit der Farbe von Kreide, Papier usw. und dann der Frage was die Kuh trinkt. 


*Lösung zu 2.4:*
Genau, Dennis. Die letzte deiner Antworten erscheint auch mir am logischten.
Die anderen sind eher etwas an den "Schuppen" herbeigezogen. 

*@Silvia-Rätsel:*
Wie immer bei mathematischen Problemen führen viele Wege nach Rom. 

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Noch ein Tip zu Rätsel 2.1: Stichwort Dilemma.


----------



## saschaf (28. April 2006)

Zu 1.1



Spoiler



Der erste Mann tritt dem zweiten in die Weichteile und fragt: "Tuts sehr weh?" 

Der Mann KÖNNTE sie mit ja oder nein beantworten.
Es ist keine schwierige Frage und der zweite Mann kennt die Antwort.
Dem zweiten Mann ist es nicht möglich zu antworten (es sei den "Hhhhmmmppffff" zählt als Antwort ).
Jeder andere KÖNNTE auch die richtige Antwort sagen aber genau wissen kanns nur der "Hhhhmmmppfff-Mann".



Und wage ja nicht zu behaupten, dass die Lösung nicht stimmt.   ;-]


----------



## Suchfunktion (28. April 2006)

saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeeehr geile Idee    
Aber ich glaube, er dachte eher an sowas:


Spoiler



"Wirst du mit nein antworten?" - Denn wenn der andere jetzt 'nein' sagt, dann hat er's doch getan. Und wenn er Ja sagt, dann hat er gelogen, weil er "ja" und nicht "nein" gesagt hat  Verwirrt evtl., aber is nice  Ich mag dolche Denkspielchen.. 





Zu 2.3:


Spoiler



Wasser kann es ja nicht sein, da nicht ALLEGegenstaende damit leichter werden, bzw. dadrin.
*gruebel* Ich kriege das schon noch raus!!


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2006)

Hai,

@Azmodan : Stimmts ? ;-)     ;-]   



Spoiler



www.onlinewahn.de/text-r.htm




Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (28. April 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> @Azmodan : Stimmts ? ;-)     ;-]
> 
> ...


Du Spiel- äh Quizverderber


----------



## vault-tec (28. April 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du Spiel- äh Quizverderber



Aber echt hey... Ja, stimmt (Irgendwoher muss man ja sowas auch nehmen dürfen)... Ihr Name, mein Herr, lautet nicht zufällig Stefan Klugsch?  
Also, Kollege Klugsch, dann erklären sie doch dem geneigten Leser mal kurz und verständlich die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation. Und das ganze natürlich ohne eine Fachseite im Netz zu konsultieren. ;-)  
(Als kleine Hilfe sei der Kollege auf die Formel im Anhang hingewiesen)

*Loorbeeren verteilen:*
Suchfunktion hat Rätsel 2.1 gelöst. 
Bei 2.3 liegst du aber noch Meilenweit daneben. saschaf könnte die Lösung noch am ehesten erraten. 

Gruß, Niko

*<edit>*
*Rätsel 3.1:*
Und für die anderen hier mal noch eine kleine Knobel-Aufgabe, die im doppelten Sinne stimmt. Die Frage ist, wie sieht die Rechnung in Zahlen aus?


			
				Erklärung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jeder Buchstabe steht für eine Ziffer von 0 bis 9, keine Zahl (auch kein Zwischenergebnis) beginnt mit einer 0, unterschiedliche Buchstaben bedeuten unterschiedliche Ziffern. Ein Punkt (bzw. ein leeres Feld) steht für eine beliebige Ziffer.





```
EINS+EINS+EINS+EINS=VIER
```
*</edit>*


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2006)

Hai,

... huch, sorry, :-( , schäm, es wahr nicht meine Absicht ein Spielverderber, Klugsch... zu sein oder Azmodan anzusch....

Ich wollte doch nur die Lösung verspoilert posten.    

Ich gelobe Besserung.

Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten. Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten.Ich will nie wieder Quizlösungen verraten. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vault-tec (28. April 2006)

Gute Güte Stefan!

Genug ist genug... Das ist ja fast schon eine zu grausame Online-Selbstgeisselung! ;-]
Und es war mir ja klar, dass meine V-Seite ihre Identität irgendwann preisgibt... Ich fühle mich auch nicht angesch%&$en. 

Hättest du denn eine Lösung für das Zahlenrätsel parat? Aber die wirst du nicht auf der Rätselseite finden. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2006)

Zu 3.1:


Spoiler



EINS = 1329
VIER = 5316


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. April 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, Kollege Klugsch, dann erklären sie doch dem geneigten Leser mal kurz und verständlich die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation. Und das ganze natürlich ohne eine Fachseite im Netz zu konsultieren. ;-)


Die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation besagt, dass Ort und Impuls eines Teilchens nicht gleichzeitig beliebig genau bestimmt werden können. Das Produkt aus Orts- und Impulsunschärfe ist stets mindestens so groß wie der Quotient aus dem Planckschen Wirkungsquantum _h_ und 4?.

Sorry, dass ich mich spontan angesprochen fühlte, aber ich will zumindest einmal sagen können, dass mir der LK Physik was gebracht hat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry, dass ich mich spontan angesprochen fühlte, aber ich will zumindest einmal sagen können, dass mir der LK Physik was gebracht hat


Dafuer braucht man nicht LK Physik belegt haben. Das kann man auch in "Das Universum in der Nussschale" nachlesen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dafuer braucht man nicht LK Physik belegt haben. Das kann man auch in "Das Universum in der Nussschale" nachlesen.


Stimmt auch wieder  Aber kannst du mir auch sagen, wie man das Plancksche Wirkungsquantum experimentell bestimmt? Na?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt auch wieder  Aber kannst du mir auch sagen, wie man das Plancksche Wirkungsquantum experimentell bestimmt? Na?


Ja natuerlich. Durch ausprobieren!


----------



## Suchfunktion (29. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja natuerlich. Durch ausprobieren!


Du machst es dir ja sehr einfach.


----------



## fanste (30. April 2006)

@Dennis:
Lösungsweg bitte. Dies ist das einzige Rätsel, das ich jetzt nicht gelöst bekomme. (Die anderen waren mehr oder weniger leicht)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. April 2006)

Ich hab das auf der Arbeit gemacht, die Notizen sind auch noch dort. Werde das nachher mal rekonstruieren und posten.

Okay, here we go:


Spoiler



Sowohl die EINS als auch VIER sind vier-stelling. Das bedeutet, dass E nicht groesser als 2 sein kann.
4 * 2 = 8
4 * 3 = 12
V kann aber nicht 12 sein.
Erstmal der Weg um zu zeigen warum die E=1 und nicht 2 ist.

Wenn wir E=2 setzen wird dadurch automatisch bedingt, dass I<5 sein muss um einen Uebertrag von 2 zu vermeiden. Denn dadurch wuerde das Ergebnis wieder 5-stellig werden.
1 kommt nicht in Frage da wir einen Uebertrag von 7 brauchten um wieder auf 1 zu kommen.
2 scheidet aus weil E bereits 2 ist.
3 ist moeglich, da hier nur ein Uebertrag von 1 benoetigt wird um wieder auf 3 zu kommen.
4 scheidet wiederum wegen einem benoetigten Uebertrag von 8 aus.
Somit setzen wir I=3.
Dadurch haben wir dann soweit folgende Werte:
V = 9
I = 3
E = 2
Da wir um I=3 gewaehrleisten zu koennen einen Uebertrag von 1 brauchen kann N nur in Bereich 2-4 liegen. 2 und 3 sind jedoch bereits vergeben, sodass nur die 4 uebrig bleibt. Diese faellt jedoch auch flach da 4*4 bereits 16 ist und wir maximal 12 benoetigen.
Dadurch kann E nicht 2 sein und die ganze Rechnung war erstmal fuer die Tonne.

Nun zum Weg mit E=1, der dann auch zum Erfolg fuehrt.
Wir setzen also E=1, dadurch haben im Vergleich zu vorher freie Entscheidung was wir fuer I nutzen wollen. Selbst 9 kaeme in Frage.
Fuer I kommen nur 3, 6 und 9 in Frage da die anderen einen zu hohen Uebertrag benoetigen um das Ergebnis wieder mit I enden zu lassen.
6 scheidet aus weil dadurch auch V=6 waere.
9 scheidet aus weil durch den benoetigten Uebertrag von 3 nur 8 fuer N in Frage kaeme. Jedoch muss man auf 4 * 8 (32) noch einen Uebertrag von 9 aufrechnen um wieder auf 3 (immerhin muss 4 * N + Uebertrag mit E, also 1, aufhoeren).
Somit bleibt nur die 3 uebrig. Wodurch wir dann auch wissen, dass wir einen Uebertrag von 1 mitnehmen muessen.
N ist also auf maximal 4 beschraenkt da ansonsten das Ergebnis mindestens 20 ist, was aber einen zu grossen Uebertrag von 2 ergeben wuerde.
Da E=1 und I=3 sind fallen diese Zahlen raus, bleiben noch 2 und 4 uebrig. Wir benoetigen 11 als Ergebnis um mit E zu enden und 1 als Uebertrag zu haben, daher faellt auch 4 flach. Bleibt nur noch die 2, mit einem benoetigten Uebertrag von 3.
Um eben diesen zu erreichen stehen uns fuer S nur 8 und 9 zur Auswahl. 4 * 8 = 32, was hiesse dass R=2 waere, was aber nicht sein kann da ja N schon 2 ist. Somit bleibt nur die 9, welche uns zu R=6 fuehrt.

Somit waere dann wie bereits zuvor gepostet:
EINS = 1329
VIER = 5316
E = 1
I = 3
N = 2
S = 9
V = 5
R = 6


----------



## Leola13 (30. April 2006)

Hai,


Hut ab ! 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## fanste (30. April 2006)

Was bist denn du für einer? IQ von was weis ich wie hoch? Respekt. 

Wie lange hast du denn dafür gebraucht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. April 2006)

Keine Ahnung wie lang ich dafuer gebraucht hab.
Als ich es heut morgen nochmal gemacht hab waren es vielleicht 10 Minuten. Da hab ich aber den Weg mit E=2 direkt ausgelassen da ich ja wusste, dass das falsch ist.
Zuvor auf der Arbeit waren es glaub ich ca. 30 Minuten, aber da musste ich ja zwischendurch immer wieder zumindest mal so tun als waere ich schwer beschaeftigt.

Aber ich hab beide Male nicht auf die Uhr geguckt.
Im Grunde ist sowas garnicht so schwer, ist halt alles Logik.


----------



## vault-tec (30. April 2006)

Respekt, Dennis. Vollkommen korrekte Lösung. 
Womit wiedermal bewiesen wäre: Mathe ist ein guter Freund!

Ach... und übrigens, fanste: 
Zu Rätsel 2.3 konnte mir bisher noch keiner eine Lösung nennen... Also? 

Gruß, Niko

*<edit>*
Richtig, Matthias!
*</edit>*


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (30. April 2006)

Zu 2.3:


Spoiler



Ein Loch?


----------



## fanste (1. Mai 2006)

Genau. Hätte ich auch gesagt.

EDIT: Hab den edit oben übersehen. Hätte ich aber wirklich gesagt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe, dann wurden alle bisher gestellten Rätsel bereits gelöst. Nun denn, dann bin ich mal so frei und sorge für Nachschub 


*Rätsel 4.1*:
Bei einem Schiffbruch in der Südsee stranden zwölf arme Seelen auf einer einsamen Insel. Dort werden sie prompt von einem Kannibalenstamm gefangen genommen. Anstatt sie aber auf der Stelle in den Kopftopf zu schmeißen, wird ihnen noch eine Chance gegeben: jedem der Gefangenen wird entweder ein weißer oder ein schwarzer Hut aufgesetzt, und zwar so, dass er die Hüte der anderen sieht, seinen eigenen aber nicht.
Nun fragt der Kannibalenhäuptling der Reihe nach jeden einzelnen nach der Farbe seines Hutes. Antwortet er richtig, so wird er freigelassen, andernfalls wandert er schnurstracks in den Kochtopf. Es darf _nur_ jeweils mit „schwarz“ oder „weiß“ geantwortet werden, ebenso sind Handzeichen oder sonstige Kommunikation mit den anderen Gefangenen verboten. Bei Zuwiderhandlung werden sofort alle in den Topf geworfen. Vor der ganzen Prozedur dürfen sich die Gefangenen allerdings noch beraten.
*Frage: Wie viele Gefangene können maximal sicher gerettet werden? Welche Strategie müssen sie dazu vorher vereinbaren?*


*Rätsel 4.2*:
Drei Gelehrte streiten sich darüber, wer der Klügste von ihnen sei. Ein vorbeikommender Wanderer versucht den Zwist zu schlichten, indem er folgenden Test ansetzt: „Ich habe fünf Hüte bei mir“, sagt er, „drei weiße und zwei schwarze. Verschließt euere Augen!“
Er lässt die schwarzen Hüte verschwinden und setzt jedem einen weißen auf. „Wer mir zuerst sagen kann, welche Farbe der Hut auf seinem Kopf hat, wenn ihr gleich die Augen wieder öffnet, der ist der Klügste!“
Die drei schauen sich eine Weile stillschweigend an, jeder mit einem weißen Hut auf dem Kopf. Plötzlich sagt der älteste von ihnen: „Mein Hut ist weiß!“
*Frage: Woher wusste er das?*

Viel Spaß beim Knobeln


----------



## fanste (1. Mai 2006)

Zu 4.1:
SInd die Hüte zu gleichen Teilen, also 6 zu 6, verteilt, oder ist auch das unterschiedlich?

EDIT:

Antwort zu 4.2

Ich habe irgendwie Probleme gehabt, dass in vernünftige Worte zu fassen. Kann also ein bisschen wirr klingen.


Spoiler



Es gibt drei Lösungsansätze:

1. zwei schwarze und ein weise Hut im Spiel.
2. ein schwarze und zwei weise Hüte im Spiel.
3. keine schwarzen und drei weise Hüte im Spiel.

Zu1.
Einer der Gelehrten sieht zwei schwarze Hüte. Da es nur zwei schwarze gibt, wüsste er sofort, dass er nur einen weisen Hut tragen kann und würde auch das antworten.

Zu2.
Zwei der Gelehrten sehen einen weisen und einen schwarzen Hut. Jeder würde sich nun denken, dass wenn er selbst auch einen schwarzen aufhabe der mit dem weisen Hut zwei schwarze sehen müsste. Folglich wüsste er, dass er nur einen weisen aufhaben kann.

Zu3.
Die drei Gelehrten sehen jeweils zwei weise Hüte. Jeder denk sich nun: Wenn ich einen schwarzen aufhätte, würden sich die anderen das denken, was in 2. war. Da aber keiner der anderen beiden antwortet, kann dass nur bedeuten, dass er auch einen weisen aufhaben muss. Darum antwortet er so.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. Mai 2006)

Zu 4.1: Die Verteilung der Hüte kann beliebig sein. Die Gefangenen kennen die Verteilung nicht.

Zu 4.2: Gratuliere, das ist die richtige Lösung!


----------



## zioProduct (2. Mai 2006)

Hmm mal n Ansatz zu 4.1 :-( 


Spoiler



Eine Möglichkeit ist, dass der Erste, die gegensätzliche Farbe des zweiten sagt -->
1. Tod/Lebendig (Glückssache)
2. Lebendig
3. Tod/Lebendig (Glückssache)
4. Lebendig
5. Tod/Lebendig (Glückssache)
6. Lebendig
7. Tod/Lebendig (Glückssache)
8. Lebendig
9. Tod/Lebendig (Glückssache)
10. Lebendig
11. Tod/Lebendig (Glückssache)
12. Lebendig

Somit Leben auf jedenfall 6 Leute und die anderen 6 müssen Glück haben ^^
Da ich aber nicht denke dass es Leute gibt, die für einen anderen Fremden aus einem Flugzeug einfach sterben würden, muss es wohl eine bessere Lösung geben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2006)

Auch mal ein Ansatz:


Spoiler



Sie duerfen sich ja vorher beraten. Daher koennte man ja abmachen, dass erstmal alle Leute jemanden mit einem weissen Hut anschauen. Diese Leute wissen dann, dass sie einen weissen Hut tragen und koennen dies somit auch kundtun. Das Spiel geht dann solang bis keine weissen Huete uebrig sind.
Dann koennen die verbliebenen einfach "Schwarz" sagen und sind auch gerettet.
So waere dann die ganze lustige Bande gerettet und die Kannibalen muessten Hunger schieben.


----------



## Gumbo (2. Mai 2006)

Ich kenne das erste Huträtsel mit Zwergen.



Spoiler



Zwei Seeleute stellen sich nebeneinander. Nun gibt es drei mögliche Kombinationen: weiß-weiß, weiß-schwarz oder schwarz-schwarz. Der nächste stellt sich nun bei einer Kombination mit derselben Farben neben die beiden, bei unterschiedlichen Farben zwischen sie und lässt eine Lücke zur anderen Farbe. Der vierte findet nun eine Kombination vor, bei der entweder alle dieselbe Farbe haben oder sich zwei Farbgruppen gebildet haben. Also stellt er sich auch entweder neben die drei, wenn erst nur eine Farbe vorhanden ist, oder zwischen die beiden Farbgruppen und lässt wieder ein Lücke. Die übrigen machen es genau so.


----------



## zioProduct (2. Mai 2006)

@Gumbo
Klingt Logisch, doch sterben bei dir auch Leute...


1. Wie soll der, der sich der Gruppe anschliesst, entscheiden ob er Links oder dazwischen stehen soll? Er kennt seine Farbe ja nicht?
2. Wenn die Matrosen gefragt werden, woher wissen sie, wann die Farbe wechselt? Also stirbt hier schon mal einer?

Hmm, also mir Leuchtet deine Lösung ein, aber auf die andere Weise blick ich nicht durch, leigt wohl daran dass es noch morgen früh ist


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Mai 2006)

@*zioProduct*: Stimmt, es gibt eine bessere Lösung 

@*Dennis*:


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Daher koennte man ja abmachen, dass erstmal alle Leute jemanden mit einem weissen Hut anschauen.



Wie gesagt: 





> […] ebenso sind Handzeichen oder sonstige Kommunikation mit den anderen Gefangenen verboten.


Das bewusste Anschauen zählt hier aber als Kommunikation. Ich hätte vielleicht besser sagen sollen: jegliche Informationsübertragung bis auf die Antworten „schwarz“ oder „weiß“ ist nicht erlaubt.

@*Gumbo*: Die Gefangenen können sich die Aufstellung leider nicht aussuchen.

*Zusatz zu 4.1*:
Da die bisherigen Vorschläge alle in etwa in diese Richtung gehen: die Gefangenen müssen nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge, in der sie sich aufgestellt haben (aufgestellt wurden), befragt werden. Der Kannibalenhäuptling kann auch nach Lust und Laune jeweils den nächsten rauspicken. Der Gefangene, der gerade antworten muss, weiß also nicht, wer als nächstes befragt wird (bis auf den vorletzten natürlich ).


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. Mai 2006)

Ist es euch jetzt zu schwer geworden? Na gut, ich geb mal einen *Tipp zu 4.2*:


Spoiler



Mit der richtigen Strategie werden mindestens 11 Gefangene gerettet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2006)

Freitag ist hier Feiertag, ich glaub Buddha's Geburtstag oder so, das heisst langes Wochenende. Dann werd ich mal drueber nachdenken.


----------



## zioProduct (4. Mai 2006)

Meine Firma hier in der Schweiz steht am dümsten Punkt in der Schweiz... Ich habe am wenigsten Feiertage von allen... Selbst die Schlitzaugen aka Denis (;-] ) haben bestimmt mehr Frei als ich...

Grml 11 Leute?

Nr1. Schreit Hüte RUNTER!!
11 Leute ohne Hüte haben kein Schwarz und kein Weiss auf dem Kopf, also sind sie frei, Nr1. wird getötet, da er Kommuniziert hat ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2006)

Dass wir hier so viele Feiertage haben liegt daran, dass hier ja nicht nur die chinesischen Feiertage zelebriert werden, sondern auch die westlichen. Allein schon 2 Mal im Jahr Neujahr zu Feiern hat schon was fuer sich.


----------



## Leola13 (4. Mai 2006)

Hai,



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allein schon 2 Mal im Jahr Neujahr zu Feiern hat schon was fuer sich.



Da wird man aber schneller alt, oder ?

Wann gibt es denn eine Lösung ? Nächste Woche ? Ich habe frühestens am Wochenende Zeit für eine *eigene* Lösung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Mai 2006)

*Ein weiterer Tipp zu 4.1*:


Spoiler



Bei der optimalen Strategie kennt jeder andere Gefangene sofort seine eigene Hutfarbe, sobald der erste Gefangene seine Antwort abgibt. Der erste muss also – verschlüsselt darin, ob er „schwarz“ oder „weiß“ sagt – eine bestimmte Information weitergeben, die sich auf die Hutfarben sämtlicher anderer Gefangenen bezieht.

Und bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt: nein, anhand der Betonung oder Aussprache der Worte gibt er keine Information weiter  Es kommt wirklich nur darauf an, ob er „schwarz“ oder „weiß“ (oder um mal konkreter zu werden: wahr oder falsch, 1 oder 0) sagt.



Na, kommt jetzt jemand drauf?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2006)

Hai,



			
				Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Ein weiterer Tipp zu 4.1*: Bei der optimalen Strategie kennt jeder andere Gefangene sofort seine eigene Hutfarbe, sobald der erste Gefangene seine Antwort abgibt. Der erste muss also – verschlüsselt darin, ob er „schwarz“ oder „weiß“ sagt – eine bestimmte Information weitergeben, die sich auf die Hutfarben sämtlicher anderer Gefangenen bezieht.



Sämtlicher Gefangener oder nur des Nächsten ? Falls sie in eienr bestimmten Reihenfolge vortreten müssen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Mai 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sämtlicher Gefangener oder nur des Nächsten ? Falls sie in eienr bestimmten Reihenfolge vortreten müssen.


Ich erlaube mal, mich selbst zu zitieren:


			
				Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Zusatz zu 4.1*:
> Da die bisherigen Vorschläge alle in etwa in diese Richtung gehen: die Gefangenen müssen nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge, in der sie sich aufgestellt haben (aufgestellt wurden), befragt werden. Der Kannibalenhäuptling kann auch nach Lust und Laune jeweils den nächsten rauspicken. Der Gefangene, der gerade antworten muss, weiß also nicht, wer als nächstes befragt wird (bis auf den vorletzten natürlich ).


Und wenn ich „sämtliche“ sage, dann meine ich auch „sämtliche“


----------



## zioProduct (10. Mai 2006)

Bitte um Lösung als Spoiler... Ich blicks nicht mehr  Ist doch eh ne dumme Scherz-Frage...


----------



## saschaf (10. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub ich habs:



Spoiler



Die Gefangenen müssen sich auf eine "relevante" Hutfarbe einigen. (ich nehm mal weiss)

Der erste Befragte kann 11 Hüte sehen. Er kann also eine gerade oder eine ungerade Anzahl von weisen Hüten sehen. Er muss dann die Anzahl der weissen Hüte so ergänzen (sein eigener Hut), dass eine vorher abgesprochene gerade oder ungerade Zahl an weissen Hüten entsteht. Die anderen müssen jetzt nur noch alle Hüte zusammenzählen und wissen dann welchen sie selbst aufhaben.

Richtig?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Mai 2006)

saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich habs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist definitiv schon sehr nah an der Lösung. Einige Punkte waren aber etwas unklar formuliert, so dass ich nochmal nachhake:


Spoiler



Wie meinst du das mit dem „ergänzen“? Welche „gerade oder ungerade Zahl“ sollen die Gefangenen absprechen? Mach doch einfach mal ein konkretes Beispiel mit bestimmter Hüteverteilung und wer was wann warum sagt


----------



## AlexSchur (10. Mai 2006)

Nach saschafs Spoiler probier ich mich auch mal:



Spoiler



Die Seebrüchigen einigen sich darauf, dass der erste, der drankommt sagt, ob er eine gerade Anzahl von weißen Hüten sieht oder nicht. Bei einer geraden Anzahl sagt er weiß bei eine ungeraden schwarz.
Nun wissen halt alle, ob es eine gerade Zahl sein muss oder nicht und schlussfolgern, was sie auf dem Kopf haben.
Ein Beispiel:
Verteilung: 8 weiße, 5 schwarze Hüte.
Der erste der drankommt, guckt in die Runde und zählt 7 weiße Hüte und 4 schwarze. Nun sagt er schwarz und kommt in den Kochtopf.
Die anderen aber wissen, dass es eine ungerade Anzahl von weißen Hüten geben muss. Also schauen sie sich um und sehen entweder 6 weiße Hüte, dann haben sie selbst auch einen, oder sieben, dann haben sie einen schwarzen Hut auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Mai 2006)

AlexSchur: Bei dem Beispiel hast du dich zwar vertan (der Erste müsste wohl 5 schwarze Hüte sehen), aber die Lösung ist korrekt. Gratuliere


----------



## AlexSchur (20. Mai 2006)

jippijauche

Dann bin ich wohl dran:

Ein Mann geht auf den Opernplatz, sieht ein rotes Haus und weiß, es ist aus.

Was ist da los?

Ist nicht so schwer glaub ich.


----------



## exxe (20. Mai 2006)

Das ist ein relativ einfaches Rätsel



Spoiler



Der Mann spielt Monopoly, kommt auf das Feld Opernplatz und sieht, dass ein Mitspieler dort ein Hotel gebaut hat. Da er nicht genügend Geld hat, um die Miete zu zahlen ist für ihn das Spiel aus


----------



## zioProduct (22. Mai 2006)

Hehe,



Spoiler



Monopoly


Ich hab auch n leichtes für den Morgen:

Drei Freunde treffen sich, sagt der 3te:
Johann,Georg, ihr macht jetzt ein Rennen mit euren Pferden: es geht nach unten zum Hafen, rechts zur Kirche, einmal um den Brunnen, und dann wieder hierher zur Scheune, welches Pferd von euch zuletzt ankommt hat gewonnen!
Beide schauen sich verdutzt an, und überlegen. Plötzlich flitzt Johann los, hüpft auf das Pferd, rennt zum Hafen, wie ein Blitz an der Kirche vorbei, dreht eine rassige Runde um den Brunnen und überquert die Zielgerade. Der 3te kommt zu Johann, nimmt seine Hand, und gratuliert ihm zum Sieg.

Wie kann das sein?

Falls es zu schwer sein sollte, bitte nicht flennen:suspekt:


----------



## vault-tec (22. Mai 2006)

Hmmm... Ist vielleicht das die Lösung?


Spoiler



Ich vermute mal, Johann hat einfach Georgs Pferd genommen, oder? 


Gruß, Niko


----------



## zioProduct (22. Mai 2006)

Wie hast du das nur rausgefunden 
Korrekt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

So, da hier mal ganz krass die Fragen ausgegangen sind hier mal eine die die Tage in meinem Fernseher war (ja, mittendrin! )

Problem: Auf einer Seite einer Wand sind 3 Schalter. Diese sind mit 3 Gluehlampen verbunden welche sich auf der anderen Seite der Wand befinden.
Wie kann man nun herausfinden wie die Schalter und Lampen verkabelt sind wenn man nur einmal auf die andere Seite gehen kann um nachzusehen welche Lampen leuchten?

Bonusfrage: Wie viele Sven Uwes braucht man um mit AOL 6.0 ueber LAN in's Internet zu gehen?


----------



## exxe (30. Mai 2006)

Auch das ist ein relativ einfaches Rätsel:



Spoiler



Man drückt Schalter 1, wartet ein paar Minuten und schaltet diesen dann wieder aus. Danach drückt man Schalter 2 und geht auf die andere Seite der Wand.
Schalter 1 gehört zu der Lampe die aus, aber heiß ist
Schalter 2 gehört zu der Lampe die an ist
Schalter 3 gehört zu der Lampe die aus und kalt ist



Zur Bonusfrage  



Spoiler



Nur einen - aber nur wenn "...man mit einer virtuellen Netzwerk ein virtuelles Netzwerk herstellen [kann]? Denn dann wäre diese virtuelle netzwerkkarte instaliert ich instaliere AOL 6.0 und bin per LAN im Internet."



Wobei... wenn einer mit so einem Fachwissen es nicht schafft, dann geht's glaub auch nicht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Beide Antworten sind richtig.


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Mal was für die Mathematiker, Physiker, Googler und Wikipedia-Besucher unter euch:

Wieviele Seiten hat ein Möbiusband und in wievielen Dimensionen existiert es?
Wer erkannte *erstmals* (theoretisch) das Phänomen sehr massereicher Sterne, die sogar Licht gravitatisch ablenken bzw. schlucken? (Tipp: Es war *nicht* Albert Einstein)
Wer war der erste Programmierer der Neuzeit? In welchem Jahrhundert lebt oder lebte diese Person? In welchem Umfeld wird die nach dieser Person benannte Programmiersprache noch heute eingesetzt?
So, ich hoffe doch mal, das wird jemand schaffen. 

Und möge Sven Uwe mit euch sein...

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Zu 2:


Spoiler



Sven Uwe


Zu 3:


Spoiler



Sven Uwe


Zu 1:


Spoiler



Hmm, Sven Uwe?



Und jetzt mal im Ernst: Gute Fragen, also ohne das Internet zu fragen wuesst ich es jetzt nicht, obwohl mir das bei Frage 2 schon fast peinlich ist.


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Gute Antwortversuche, Dennis. Aber leider alle knapp daneben. 
Die Fragen sind durchaus ernst gemeint und die Antwort auf die zweite weiss man nur, wenn man einen wissenschaftlich versierten Vater hat, der nichts von Beweihräucherung von Wissenschaftlern hält (und einige Theorien Einsteins gar sakrilegisch anzweifelt).

*WARNUNG: Den Spoiler mit den Tips bitte wirklich nur dann lesen, wenn man ohne diese Hilfestellung nicht auf die Antworten kommt!*


Spoiler



*Tip zu 1:*Die Antworten findet man in jeder guten Formelsammlung für höhere Mathematik und Ingenieure.

*Tip zu 2:*Der gemeinte Wissenschaftler wird im Zusammenhang mit mehreren Sätzen in der Physik bzw. Mathematik genannt.

*Tip zu 3:*Nur soviel: Es war eine Frau... 



Gruß, Niko


----------



## saschaf (1. Juni 2006)

zu 1:


Spoiler



Eine Seite und zwei Dimensionen?



zu 2:


Spoiler



K.A. aber ich arbeite dran.



zu 3:


Spoiler



K.A.aber ich werde Sven Uwe fragen.



MfG


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

*@saschaf:*
Ah... der Rätselmeister persönlich.  

Die Antwort zu 1. ist richtig.


Spoiler



Ein Möbiusband nämlich genau so definiert. Nämlich als eine gekrümmte, in sich geschlossene Fläche und es weist ähnliche Eigenschaften auf wie eine Kugel. D.h. man kann praktisch mit einem aufgesetzten Stift einmal komplett drumherumfahren, ohne abzusetzen und trotzdem "alle" Seiten bemalt. Und es hat, wie du schon sehr richtig erkannt hast, aber nur eine Seite, existiert als Fläche aber in zwei Dimensionen. Ein Modell eines Möbiusbandes kann man übrigens auch sehr leicht nachbauen: Einfach einen z.B. ca. 20 cm langen und ca. 4 cm breiten Papierstreifen ausschneiden und in sich verdreht zusammenkleben; hier mal eine Bastelanleitung.  Im übrigen gibt es auch Künstler, die von derartigen Phänomenen fasziniert waren; in diesem Zusammenhang sei beispielsweise auf Maurits Cornelis Escher verwiesen.


Und wer 2. nicht weiss, hat eine echte Bildungslücke. Es gab in der Geschichte eben nun mal auch noch andere kluge Köpfe neben und vor Einstein. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## exxe (1. Juni 2006)

Zu zwietens bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, Tippe aber mal -auch wenn ich damit eine Bildungslücke zugebe - auf



Spoiler



den Herrn, der auch die Schwerkraft "erfunden"   hat: Mr. Newton




Zu 3. hätte ich folgendes anzubieten (ohne Gewähr):



Spoiler



Die erste Programiererin der Neuzeit war Ada Lovelace und lebte im 19. Jhdt.
Die Programiersprache ADA wird heute noch beim US-Verteidigungsministerium eingesetzt.


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Sehr gut, exxe!

Deine Antwort zu 3. stimmt; sogar mit Punktlandung. (Gut dass es die Wikipedia gibt, gelle?) 

Bei 2. liegst du allerdings daneben. Dat janze hat nüscht mit Äppeln zu tun...

Gruß, Niko


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juni 2006)

Hätte da zu 2 vielleicht was:


Spoiler



Die Herrn Lew Dawidowitsch Landau, Walter Baade und Fritz Zwicky, sie haben den Neutronenstern theoretisch errechnet




Der Doc!


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Hi, Doc!

Leider daneben. 
Aber nur weiter grübeln, irgendwann machts bestimmt klick.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## saschaf (1. Juni 2006)

Zu 2.


Spoiler



Pierre-Simon Laplace? (Gott wie ich die gleichnamige Transformation hasse))



EDIT: Welche Figur entsteht, wenn man ein Möbiusband in der Mitte (parallel zum Rand) aufschneidet?

MfG


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Sehr gut, saschaf! 

Richtige Antwort. So, und da nun alle meine Geschichtsrätsel fürs erste mal wieder gelöst wären, darf mal wieder jemand anders ran.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juli 2006)

Noch was für die Klugsch...er und Halbwissenden 
Du planst eine Fahrradtour von *A*dorf über *B*ehausen nach *C*ebach und wieder zurück nach* A*dorf. Von *A*dorf nach *B*ehausen sind's 3 km, von *B*ehausen nach *C*ebach 4 km und von dort zurück nach *A*dorf sind es 5 km. In *B*ehausen merkst Du "Mist, habe meine Kräfte überschätzt" und beschließt die Abkürzung durch den Wald zu nehmen die in *B*ehausen beginnt und direkt auf der halben Strecke der Landstraße zwischen *C*ebach und *A*dorf endet. Von dort aus fährst Du dann nach *A*dorf.

Jetzt natürlich die Frage:
Wieviel Kilometer hast Du zurückgelegt? 
Und weil das aber nur der Anfang ist bitte zur Lösung eine ordentliche Erklärung ;D.

Kleiner Tip: Wer jetzt denkt: Einfach! Zirkel und Lineal her, dem sei gesagt man kann es vollkommen ohne Hilfsmittel  lösen.

So jetzt viel Spaß!

P.S.: Wer das Rätsel schon vorher kannte, bitte zurückhalten sonst verdirbt es den anderen den ganzen Spaß


----------



## Azi (24. Juli 2006)

Ich habe 11.76969601 Kilometer heraus.

```
3+4+Wurzel(5^2-1.5^2)
```

Die 3km von A nach B, die 4 KM von B nach C, von C nach 0.5 AB ist die Strecke senkrecht zur Strecke AB (=rechter Winkel), also kann ich sie per Pythagoras rausbekommen(Wurzel(hypothenuse CA^2+kathete A0.5B^2)).
Hilfsmittel hab ich auch nicht gebraucht. Vorher kannte ich es auch nicht.

Edit: Momentmal, ist ja nicht Senkrecht, da 4!=5...

Edit2: Auf ein Neues!
Durch den Kosinussatz ist cos(Gamma)=0.6

5^2+3^2-4^2
--------------------    = 0.6
2*5*3

Die Strecke 0.5bB lässt sich nun wiedermals durch den Kosinussatz errechnen:
0.5bB=wurzel((0.5b)^2+c^2-2*(0.5b)*c*cos(Gamma))
Dann wäre die Strecke 3.324154028 Km lang. Macht plus die 3 und 4 gleich 10,324 Km.

Edit3: Wieviele Kilometer man zurückgelegt *hat*, kann man bei der *Planung* nicht wissen.

Edit4: WTF? Ich hab so gerechnet, das ich von C zur halben Strecke von AB gehe... Also nochmal 

Edit5: Jetzt bin ich zu müde, um nochmal zu rechnen... Aber ihr nach mir habt dann wenigstens ne Vorlage

Azi


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juli 2006)

Viel zu kompliziert! Vergiss Cosinus and friends! Viel einfacher zu lösen! 
Außerdem ist das Ergebnis sowieso FALSCH;-]
Setzen - 6! Die anderen - Ruhe und weiterarbeiten!


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juli 2006)

Hi.



Spoiler



Wer immer die Fahrradtour unternommen hat ist 8km gefahren.

Das beschriebene Dreieck mit den Kantenlängen 3, 4 und 5 ist ein rechtwinkliges Dreieck, denn es gilt der Satz des Pythagoras: 3² + 4² = 5²

Der Radfahrer fuhr von A nach B - also 3 km.

Dann fuhr er noch die halbe Strecke von C/2 bis A - also 2,5 km.

Außerdem gilt der Satz des Thales und der Abstand von B zu C/2 ist gleich dem Radius des Halbkreises den man über dem Dreieck aufspannen kann, was gleich C/2 entspricht - also 2,5 km.



Gruß


----------



## Chris B (24. Juli 2006)

Wie rechnet man die Wurzel auf dem Windowsrechner?
*edit* -.- Wissenschaftliche Ansicht -> Standard-Ansicht


Lösung: 2.598 -> 2.6

Lösungsweg im Anhang verdeutlicht

*edit wirklich*

, der war schneller ;p

*nochmal*
2,6+3+2,5 = 8,1 KM


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juli 2006)

Chris B - Leider falsch! Außerdem braucht's noch eine gute Begründung, die man am einfachsten in Worte faßt und nicht in seltsamen Formeln !
Also - ab nach hinten und setzen!

Deepthroat - Antwort korrekt glatte 1!


----------



## Mark (24. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Mal ganz schell und naiv in den Quizraum geworfen:
Gesamtstrecke = 3+4+5 = 12km
Davon gespart: Strecke B-C = 4km + die Hälfte von C-A = 2,5 km = 6,5 km
-> 12km - 6,5 km = *5,5 km *?

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: okay, dachte, auch deepthroats logische Variante wäre falsch... bin geneigt meinen "Versuch" zu entfernen :-(


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juli 2006)

Wen's interessiert: Stelle dieses Rätsel schon seit Jahren. Leute die nie darauf kamen waren Mathematiker (genau die), Ingenieure, Lehrer, Uniprofs. etc. Relativ schnell lösten es Schreiner, Tischler, Maurer.  Diese kannten nämlich die Seitenverhältnisse als "Maurerdreick" zur Bestimmung eines rechten Winkels.

Noch eins:
Lege 6 Streichhölzer so zusammen, so das 4 gleichseitige Dreiecke entstehen.
Auch hier - wer's kennt nicht den Schlauen spielen und der Spielverderber sein


----------



## Azi (24. Juli 2006)

In Davidsternform


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juli 2006)

Nein!
Ich meinte genau 4 gleichseitige Dreiecke. In eionem Davidsstern zähle ich 8 gleichseitige Dreiecke + 1 Sechseck welches nicht erwünscht ist 
Also wieder ran an die Hölzchen!



*ZUSATZAUFGABE für die Schlauen:
Die selbe Aufgabebstellung wie beim Fahrradtour-Rätsel, nur das ihr jetzt Senkrecht auf die Straße von Cebach nach Adorf rauskommt.

Wieder ist die zurückgelegte Strecke mit Erklärung gefragt!*


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch eins:
> Lege 6 Streichhölzer so zusammen, so das 4 gleichseitige Dreiecke entstehen.


Wenn es sich um die Lösung handelt, die ich vermute, dann ist das Wort „legen“ hier aber irreführend, wenn nicht gar falsch…

Meine Vermutung:


Spoiler



Man bilde ein Tetraeder.



Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juli 2006)

Antwort korrekt!
OK! Legen war wirklich irreführund. "Bilden" wäre ein besseres Wort gewesen. Meine Schuld!:-(


----------



## Azi (24. Juli 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In eionem Davidsstern zähle ich 8 gleichseitige Dreiecke


Nein, es sind 6. Aber mir fällt gerade auf, dass 4 gewünscht waren 

Zu dem Rätsel  für die Schlauen: Das habe ich bereits gelöst!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, es sind 6.


Nein, es sind acht. Sechs kleine und zwei große. 

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juli 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, es sind 6. Aber mir fällt gerade auf, dass 4 gewünscht waren ...



Es sind 8, definitiv! Du hast nur die kleinen "Zacken" gezählt, die 2 großen die von 3 Streichhölzern gebildet werden hast Du vergessen!

:edit: Da war ihmsen schneller gewesen - Mist 

Wenn Du es gelöst hast, wo bleibt die Lösung?


----------



## Chris B (25. Juli 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wen's interessiert: Stelle dieses Rätsel schon seit Jahren. Leute die nie darauf kamen waren Mathematiker (genau die), Ingenieure, Lehrer, Uniprofs. etc. Relativ schnell lösten es Schreiner, Tischler, Maurer.  Diese kannten nämlich die Seitenverhältnisse als "Maurerdreick" zur Bestimmung eines rechten Winkels.
> 
> Noch eins:
> Lege 6 Streichhölzer so zusammen, so das 4 gleichseitige Dreiecke entstehen.
> Auch hier - wer's kennt nicht den Schlauen spielen und der Spielverderber sein




Abschlusszeugnis Realschule glatte 1+.... du solltest Psychologe werden :-(


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Juli 2006)

Was auch immer die Hauptaussage Deines Satzes ist...
Psychologe?! Nein, danke!


----------



## Chris B (25. Juli 2006)

> *ZUSATZAUFGABE für die Schlauen:
> Die selbe Aufgabebstellung wie beim Fahrradtour-Rätsel, nur das ihr jetzt Senkrecht auf die Straße von Cebach nach Adorf rauskommt.
> 
> Wieder ist die zurückgelegte Strecke mit Erklärung gefragt!*



Fährt er von Beweissnichnamedorf aus los oder so, dass er wieder in der Hälfte der Strecke Cebach-Adorf rauskommt?


----------



## Azi (25. Juli 2006)

Wo die Lösung bleibt? Les doch nach, in meiner ersten Antwort, wo ich aus Versehen dies gerechnet hatte!


----------



## Stoffelchen (25. Juli 2006)

hier mal meine Lösung 

_Zurückgelegte Strecke = 7,2km?_

Erklärung:
Wenn wir senkrecht auf die Strecke Adorf / Cebach kommen, gilt wieder der Satz des Pythagoras. Allerding kennen wir nur die Entfernung von Adorf nach Behausen. Deshalb brauchen wir noch die Höhe des Dreiecks (in dem Fall die Abkürzung, die senkrecht auf AC trifft) und die restliche Strecke AC, die wir befahren.

*c = 3*

b wird in p und q aufgeteilt, wobei wir nur p brauchen, das über

c^2 = b * p berechnet wird:

3^2 = 5 * p => 9 = 5 * p => p = 9/5

*p = 1.8*

letztlich noch die Höhe h, also unsere Abkürzung, die sich mit dem SdP berechnen lässt:

h^2 = c^2 - p^2 => h = Wurzel(c^2 - p^2) => h = Wurzel(9 - 3,24) => h = Wurzel(5,76)

*h = 2.4*

Demnach würden wir eine Strecke von:

x = c + p + h => x = 3 + 1.8 + 2.4

*x = 7.2km*

befahren, oder?


----------



## deepthroat (25. Juli 2006)

Chris B hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fährt er von Beweissnichnamedorf aus los oder so, dass er wieder in der Hälfte der Strecke Cebach-Adorf rauskommt?


Nein, das geht ja nicht. Da müßte es sich ja um ein gleichschenkliges Dreieck handeln, so das das Lot von Punkt B auf die Strecke AC genau den Mittelpunkt der Strecke AC darstellt. Außerdem wäre das ja dann exakt die gleiche Aufgabe.

Ich muß sagen, diesmal war's schon etwas schwieriger und ich mußte etwas tiefer in die Trickkiste greifen (um nicht den Taschenrechner benutzen zu müssen).



Spoiler



Der Radfahrer fährt diesmal 7,2 km.

1. Höhe h mittels Trigonomtrie berechnen:

sin ? = BC / AC

sin ? = h / AB  =>  BC / AC = h / BC  =>  h = 4 / 5 * 3 = 2,4

2. Teilstrecke p mit Satz des Euklid berechnen:

AB² = AC * p

p = AB² / AC  =>  p = 9 / 5 = 1,8





			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo die Lösung bleibt? Les doch nach, in meiner ersten Antwort, wo ich aus Versehen dies gerechnet hatte!


Meinst du die 10,324 Km? Meinst du nicht, das ist ein bißchen lang? Wenn man den kompletten Weg fährt benötigt man ja nur 12 km...

Gruß

/edit: Mist, Stoffelchen war schneller. Aber dadurch das wir beide das gleiche raus haben, muß es wohl richtig sein, oder?!


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Juli 2006)

Moin!

@AZI: Mal ganz ruhig bleiben, vor allem wenn's falsch war wie Deepthroat es bereits erklärte.
@Deepthroat und Stoffelchen: Ist natürlich beides korrekt!


Nochmal was einfaches:
 Wenn man in einen dunklen Raum kommt in dem 20 schwarze und 20 weiße Socken an der Leine hängen, wieviele Socken muß man mindestens rausholen um ein paar gleichfarbige Socken zu erhalten?


----------



## deepthroat (25. Juli 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nochmal was einfaches:
> Wenn man in einen dunklen Raum kommt in dem 20 schwarze und 20 weiße Socken an der Leine hängen, wieviele Socken muß man mindestens rausholen um ein paar gleichfarbige Socken zu erhalten?





Spoiler



Also ich würde sagen mind. 2.  

/edit: und max. 3.



Gruß


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Juli 2006)

OK! Die Formulierung war wieder uneindeutig - um auf jeden Fall ein Paar gleichfarbige Socken zu erhalten! :-(


----------



## Chris B (25. Juli 2006)

Spoiler



3 Wenns egal welche Farbe is und 22 wenn man ungedingt DIE eine Farbe will


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Juli 2006)

Die Farbe ist natürlich egal, wie gesagt sollten sie gleichfarbig sein!

Ich habe noch einen relativ leichten:
Wenn man jeden Tag an einen See kommt und ein Viertel der Wassersmenge abpumpt, wann ist der See leer?


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Juli 2006)

Ohne jetzt großartig nachzudenken oder nachzurechnen (es ist warm, ich hab schon ein bissel was gedrunken und dafür nix gegessen):
Der See wird gar nicht leer oder die Zahl der Tage geht jedenfalls gegen undendlich


----------



## Azi (26. Juli 2006)

Wenn sich das abgepumpte Wasser in Luft auflöst, dann (Anzahl der Seen*4) Tage brauch man.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2006)

Da man immer ein Viertel der aktuellen Wassermenge abpumpt wird der See, zumindest theoretisch, nie leer sein. Rein praktisch wird es aber irgendwann einen Punkt geben an dem man den See, rein objektiv, als leer bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Stoffelchen (26. Juli 2006)

Das hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt ^^ ... 

Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwo ne Sammlung mit den ganzen Fragen (+ Antworten) dazu?

@27b-6: Bitte mehr Geometrieaufgaben als Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen ^^ ... damit wurde ich aufm Gymi genug gequält xD


----------



## Azi (26. Juli 2006)

Och nö, ich bin einfach zu blöd für sowas, schon wieder lag ich falsch... 

Jetzt mal mein Rätsel: Welchen Radius hat der unten angegebene Kreis? (Man sieht nur einen Teil des Kreises (Schwarz), rote und blaue Linie sind senkrecht zueinander. Die Zahlen geben die Länge der Linien an.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2006)

So wie ich das sehe ist Dein Kreis eine Elipse mit den Radien 2cm und 3cm.


----------



## teppi (26. Juli 2006)

Naja ich glaube, er meint schon einen Kreis. Das ist halt ein bissel Mathe. Nur leider bin ich ein Mathe DAU ..


----------



## Stoffelchen (26. Juli 2006)

Soll das n Halbkreis sein?  Wenn ja, ist die Aufgabe nicht all zu schwer xD


----------



## Sparks (26. Juli 2006)

Stoffelchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soll das n Halbkreis sein?  Wenn ja, ist die Aufgabe nicht all zu schwer xD


Wenn das ein Halbkreis wäre, müsste die blaue Linie exakt 3 cm lang sein!


----------



## vault-tec (26. Juli 2006)

*<Dozenten-Mode On>*
Womit wir es hier zu tun haben, liebe KommilitonInnen, ist - wie sich dem geneigten Leser durch scharfes Hinsehen schnell erschliesst - in keinem Falle ein Halbkreis oder eine Elipse sondern ein sogenannter _Kreisabschnitt_ (auch _Kreissegment_ genannt). Umd den Radius des diesem Segment zugrundeliegenden Kreises zu bestimmen, greife man beherzt auf anbei angefügte Formel zu. Folgt man dieser gelangt man zu folgendem Schlusse:


Spoiler



s = 6 cm;
h = 2 cm;
=> r = ((h² + (s/2)²) / (2 * h)) = ((4 cm² + 9 cm²) / (4 cm)) 
.................................= ((13 cm²) / (4 cm))
.................................= ((13 cm) / (4))
.................................= 3.25 cm


*<Dozenten-Mode Off>*

Gruß, Niko ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2006)

Du nimmst doch echt was zu lesen mit auf Klo...


----------



## vault-tec (26. Juli 2006)

Das nicht, aber nach 4 Semestern Uni-Mathe bleibt halt doch so einiges hängen. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt mal mein Rätsel: Welchen Radius hat der unten angegebene Kreis? (Man sieht nur einen Teil des Kreises (Schwarz), rote und blaue Linie sind senkrecht zueinander. Die Zahlen geben die Länge der Linien an.


Ohne weitere Informationen ist dieses Rätsel meiner Meinung nach nicht lösbar (bzw. ohne genauere Zeichnung).

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## vault-tec (26. Juli 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne weitere Informationen ist dieses Rätsel meiner Meinung nach nicht lösbar (bzw. ohne genauere Zeichnung).


Öhm... Und wieso? 

Er hat doch alle benötigten Informationen und die gesuchte Größe im Text genannt und eine (zugegebenermaßen etwas kritzelige) Skizze dazu geliefert:


			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welchen Radius hat der unten angegebene Kreis? (Man sieht nur einen Teil des Kreises (Schwarz), rote und blaue Linie sind senkrecht zueinander. Die Zahlen geben die Länge der Linien an.


Schlag doch mal in deiner Formelsammlung den Begriff "Kreissegment" nach, dann wirst du feststellen, dass man nicht mehr Infos braucht. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Chris B (26. Juli 2006)

Hrm Realdschule 10. Klasse und ich kann mich zum Glück nich mehr dran erinnern ;p

Warn schlimmes Thema...besonders für die weiblichen Gemüter(Ohja, Frauen und Mathe)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlag doch mal in deiner Formelsammlung den Begriff "Kreissegment" nach, dann wirst du feststellen, dass man nicht mehr Infos braucht.


Hab grad keine zur Hand – aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die blaue Strecke auf der Mittelsenkrechten zur roten Strecke liegen muss, damit deine Formel anwendbar ist. Diese Information ist jedoch nicht gegeben (anhand der Zeichnung könnte man das höchstens vermuten).

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## vault-tec (26. Juli 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab grad keine zur Hand – aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die blaue Strecke auf der Mittelsenkrechten zur roten Strecke liegen muss, damit deine Formel anwendbar ist. Diese Information ist jedoch nicht gegeben (anhand der Zeichnung könnte man das höchstens vermuten).


Hmmm... Richtig, da hast du schon recht, aber das hab ich jetzt halt mal ganz naiv vorausgesetzt. Mein LA-Prof hat auch immer derartig genaue Skizzen zu seinen Aufgaben geliefert und kam dann bei den Lösungen immer mit dem Spruch "wie man durch scharfes Hinsehen unschwer erkennt...". 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmmm... Richtig, da hast du schon recht, aber das hab ich jetzt halt mal ganz naiv vorausgesetzt. Mein LA-Prof hat auch immer derartig genaue Skizzen zu seinen Aufgaben geliefert und kam dann bei den Lösungen immer mit dem Spruch "wie man durch scharfes Hinsehen unschwer erkennt...".


Das kenn ich – aber wehe man kommt dann bei einer eigenen Zeichnung mal einen halben Millimeter von der tatsächlichen Strecke ab 

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Azi (26. Juli 2006)

Azmodan: Richtig! Aber es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit, das ist die nächste Aufgabe.


----------



## 27b-6 (27. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Da musst ich auch mal ein wenig überlegen.



Spoiler



Da wir hier wieder eine rechten Winkel haben dachte ich mal "Probier mal den guten alten Pythagoras aus" Innerhalb des Kreissegmentes haben wir die Katheten mit den Längen 2 und 3. Darunter gibt es des rechtwinklige Dreick mit den Kathetenlängen von 3 und r-2, die Hypotenuse muß r sein. Also ergab sich laut Pythagoras die Gleichung
r² = 3² + (r-2)²        |Klammer auflösen
r² = 9 + r² - 4r + 4  |-r²
0 = 13 - 4r            |+4r
4r = 13                 |:4
r  = 3,25



Wenn das der andere Weg war dann habe isch fertig!
Im Grunde ist es dasselbe nur ein bischen von der anderen Seite aufgezäumt.

P.S.: Wenn's unverstädlich war kann ich ja noch 'ne Graphik anhängen!


----------



## 27b-6 (1. August 2006)

Moin!

Hier eine neue nicht sooo schwierige Aufgabe:
Wir haben ein Quadrat mit dem Flächeninhalt 4m² und einen Kreis der alle 4 Eckpunkte berührt. Welche Flächeninhalt hat der Kreis? Auch hier wieder so einfach wie möglich lösen und nicht einfach fertige Formel ohne Erläuterung reinklatschen


----------



## DrSoong (1. August 2006)

Hier meine Lösung:



Spoiler



Ein Quadrat mit 4m² misst 2x2 m. Wenn ein Kreis die Ecken berührt, so muss er also einen Durchmesser haben, der der Diagonalen des Quadrats entspricht.

Pythagoras sagt dazu, das
*c² = a² + b²* -> c² = 4 + 4 -> c = 2,82843 m (Raduis 1,41421)

Damit lässt sich ganz einfach über die Kreisformel
*A = d² / 4 * PI*
der Flächeninhalt ausrechen:
A = 2,82843² / 4 * 3,14159265358979 = *6,28319 m²*




Der Doc!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. August 2006)

Hallo,

einer meiner ehemaligen Lehrer hätte da gesagt: „Wir wollen ein _exaktes_ Ergebnis!“ 



Spoiler



Mit Quadratfläche _A_ = 4m², Seitenlänge _a_, Durchmesser _d_, ergibt sich für die Kreisfläche _K_:

_K_ = _d_²_?_/4 = ?(2_a_²)²_?_/4 = 2?(_A_)²_?_/4 = _A?_/2 = 2_?_m² (? 6,283189m²)



Hier mal eine etwas kniffligere Aufgabe von mir:
In einem Quadrat der Seitenlänge _a_ sind die Eckpunkte mit den gegenüberliegenden Seitenmitten verbunden. Dadurch entsteht der gekennzeichnete Stern.

Wie groß ist sein Flächeninhalt in Abhängigkeit von _a_?

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Azi (2. August 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Hier eine neue nicht sooo schwierige Aufgabe:
> Wir haben ein Quadrat mit dem Flächeninhalt 4m² und einen Kreis der alle 4 Eckpunkte berührt. Welche Flächeninhalt hat der Kreis? Auch hier wieder so einfach wie möglich lösen und nicht einfach fertige Formel ohne Erläuterung reinklatschen





Spoiler



((wurzel(a^2+a^2))/2)^2*PI=2PI


----------



## 27b-6 (2. August 2006)

Richtig! Antwort korrekt! Wobei DrSoong als Universalgenie des 23. Jahrhundert als einzigster eine kleine Herleitung geliefert hat.


Spoiler



Um noch genauer zu sein: 
6,2831853071795864769252867665590057683943387987502116419498891846156328125724179972560696506842341359642961730265646132941876892191011644634507188162569622349005682054038770422111192892458979098607639288576219513318668922569512964675735663305424038182912971338469206972209086532964267872145204982825474491740132126311763497630418419256585081834307287357851807200226610610976409330427682939038830232188661145407315191839061843722347638652235862102370961489247599254991347037715054497824558763660238982596673467249...........bis in alle Ewigkeit 


Das Sternrätsel sieht interessant aus, werde mal heut' abend reinschauen


----------



## AlexSchur (2. August 2006)

Ich habe eine Lösung für das Sternenrätsel:



Spoiler



Meine Strategie war den Flächeninhalt eines kleinen weißen Dreiecks auszurechnen und dann a²-8*F_d=F_s zu berechnen.
Zu ersteinmal habe ich die Strecke ausegerechnet, die von einer Ecke zu einer Seitenmitte geht:
b²=a²+a²/4
b=sqrt(5)/2*a (Wurzel 5 halbe mal a)

Daraufhin habe ich die Fläche von einem Dreieck ausgedrückt, dessen Grundseite b ist und die anderen zwei seiten a und a/2. Dies ist ein rechtwinkliges dreieck.
Also:
F_b=1/2*b*h , wobei h die Höhe des Dreiecks ist.
Die Fläche des  Dreiecks ist a²/4.
Also eingesetzt und umgeformt:
a²/4=1/2*sqrt(5)/2*a*h
h=a/sqrt(5) (a durch wurzel 5)
Für die Fläche des kleinen weißen Dreiecks F_d benötige ich noch ein kleines Stück g.
Also:
h²+g²=a²/4
g²=1/20*a²
g=1/sqrt(20)*a (eins durch wurzel 20 mal a)
Eingesetzt:
F_d=1/2*g*h=0,05a²
F_s=a²-8*0,05a²=*0,6a²* Das ist die Fläche des Sternes.



Hoffe es stimmt. Bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## DrSoong (2. August 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und nicht einfach fertige Formel ohne Erläuterung reinklatschen


Hab mich nur daran gehalten.


Der Doc!


----------



## 27b-6 (3. August 2006)

Spoiler



Meine Herangehensweise war ähnlich wie die von AlexSchur.
Das kleine  weiße rechtwinklige Dreieck hab ich wie folgt berechnet:
Erstmal habe ich mir die Natur der Dreiecke vorgenommen. Das Kateten des großen Dreiecks stehen im Verhältnis 1:2 (wegen der seitenhalbierenden Diagonale), folglich muß das kleine Dreieck das selbe Seitenverhältnis haben. Also habe ich von dem kleinen Dreieck der kurzen Seite a' den Wert 1 gegeben, dann muß natürlich b'=2 sein.
Flächeninhalt des Dreiecks war also (Breite(b') *Höhe(a'))/2=(2*1)/2=1 Da wir 8 kleine Dreiecke haben das ganze mal 8 multipliziert. Der Flächeninhalts des Quadrats a² ist (wenn  c'=a/2=Wurzel aus 5 ist ) gleich (2*c')²=(2*sqrt 5)² nach Klammerauflösen 4*5=20
Flächen inhalts des Stern ist also 20-8=12. Auch hier ergibt sich das Verhältnis von 1:0,6.


----------



## 27b-6 (3. August 2006)

Mal was neues!
Wenn ich eine beliebige Quadratzahl x² habe und x bekannt ist, wie kann ich die nächstkleinere bzw. -größere Quadratzahl bestimmen? Und das ganze bitte ohne Multiplikation! Und wieder ist eine kleine Herleitung erwünscht


----------



## deepthroat (3. August 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal was neues!
> Wenn ich eine beliebige Quadratzahl x² habe und x bekannt ist, wie kann ich die nächstkleinere bzw. -größere Quadratzahl bestimmen? Und das ganze bitte ohne Multiplikation! Und wieder ist eine kleine Herleitung erwünscht


Ok. Das ist einfach. (also genau richtig für mich )


Spoiler



y = x²
Die nächstgrößere Quadratzahl wäre (x+1)²

Das kann man erstmal mit binomischer Formel auflösen:

x²+2x+1 = y + x + x + 1

Das heißt wenn y und x bekannt ist, dann ergibt sich die nächsthöhere Quadratzahl indem man 2 mal x und 1 addiert.

Die nächstkleinere Quadratzahl wäre 

(x-1)² = x² - 2x + 1

=> y - x - x + 1


Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

die Lösungen zum Sternenrätsel sind soweit korrekt  27b-6, bei dir fehlt mir allerdings noch die Begründung, warum das große und das kleine Dreieck die selben Seitenverhältnisse besitzen.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## AlexSchur (14. September 2006)

hat nicht noch jemand so nen rechenrätsel?Mir ist langweilig!


----------



## 27b-6 (14. September 2006)

Moin!
Hier noch mal was was zum "spielen":

Bitte jeweils drei gleiche Zahlen mittels beliebiger Operationen auf das Ergebnis 6 bringen:

1 1 1 = 6
2 2 2 = 6
3 3 3 = 6
4 4 4 = 6
5 5 5 = 6
6 6 6 = 6
7 7 7 = 6
8 8 8 = 6
9 9 9 = 6

Und wie immer gibt es hier und da mehrere Lösungen, also bitte die eleganteste, d.h. die einfachste finden und die wo da Rätsel schon kennen tun, bitte nicht antworten und nicht googlen.


----------



## AlexSchur (15. September 2006)

Hab das jetzt mal probiert. Ist einfacher, als anfangs gedacht.


Spoiler



(1+1+1)!=6
2+2+2=6
(3*3)-3=6
sqrt(4)+sqrt(4)+sqrt(4)=6
5+(5/5)=6
(6/6)*6=6
7-(7/7)=6
sqrt(8*8)-3.wurzel(8)=6
sqrt(9*9)-sqrt(9)=6


Danke und bitte mehr!


----------

